# Krod Mandoon - Fantasy show - Comedy Central



## catsclaw227 (Mar 27, 2009)

This looks like it just might be funny.

Krod Mandoon and the Flaming Sword of Fire | Comedy Central


----------



## Mark (Mar 27, 2009)

We'll see . . .


----------



## 2WS-Steve (Apr 2, 2009)

I particularly like putting *flaming sword of fire* right in the title.


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 2, 2009)

Mark said:


> We'll see . . .



Morgan Ironwolf has aways been a redhead in my minds eye so I am liking this girl's style.


----------



## Krug (Apr 5, 2009)

Review: SF Signal: REVIEW: Krod Mandoon (Series Premiere)


----------



## Mark (Apr 5, 2009)

From the Review said:
			
		

> It's kind of like an updated Monty Python, but with more risqué humor.





That's a rather huge claim.  I thought Sean Macguire did a good job on the short lived The Class (and I thought he was one of the better things about it), so I will give this a chance, but comparing it to MP has got to be a stretch.


----------



## Wycen (Apr 10, 2009)

Best 3 parts of the first:

The magician
The evil advisor
Mr. Draper  (I suspect not a regular cast member).

Kinda reminds me of Black Adder meets Little Britain.  I wonder why


----------



## Mark (Apr 10, 2009)

Wycen said:


> Kinda reminds me of Black Adder meets Little Britain.  I wonder why





That's another claim that might get me watching.  Do you mean this in earnest?


----------



## Meowzebub (Apr 10, 2009)

Matt Lucas (one half of 'Little Britain') as the villain, made a show that was mostly a running (perhaps too long) collection of sexual jokes, into something quite silly and enjoyable. The wife, who rolled her eyes when I settled down to watch this and announced she was going to bed, ended up watching the whole hour and declared it to be pretty funny.


----------



## Remus Lupin (Apr 10, 2009)

My wife laughed hysterically in spite of herself ("You think one arrow can kill General Arcadius! Ha!" *thwup* *thwup* *thwup* *thwup*)

I agree, a bit overboard on the sex jokes, but I give it a solid B+ for mixing fantasy and comedy. I'm sure some lines will begin creeping into my D&D games.


----------



## F5 (Apr 10, 2009)

It's definitely one of those comedy central series that makes you laugh...but you feel slightly guilty for thinking it's funny.

I did like the way it played with some pretty standared Sword and Sorcery fantasy tropes.  

"My father inscribed the runes on my scabbard"

"Voshod Doth Nesath Thagrok?  What does it mean?"

"...It's gibberish.  My father was illiterate."

This made me laugh.  The "One arrow can't kill General Arcadius!" bit was good too.

I also got a kind of a Blackadder vibe from the villain scenes.  Overall, the best performance of the show.

The pole dance scene was a little bit gratuitous, but the way they superimposed it with Krod writing his hokey love letter made it funny.


----------



## Meowzebub (Apr 10, 2009)

Our best laugh out loud moment was when the assassin burst in the barn.

Krod: Hey, if you are here for Millie, I could just leave.

I know that doesn't make much sense to someone who hasn't watched it yet, but I don't want to spoil a very funny moment. I am laughing now just thinking about it.


----------



## Wycen (Apr 10, 2009)

Mark said:


> That's another claim that might get me watching.  Do you mean this in earnest?




In earnest?  I did use a winking smily, but let me give it some further thought.

I must admit to being a lapsed fan, I haven't watched any Black Adder in years.

The casual and misplaced violence makes me think of Little Britain.  The only individuals who perish without a joke are nameless bodies off in the distance or...wait a minute, the peasants were part of a joke while they were dying, so I guess I can't finish that sentence.

I don't know if that is what you wanted Mark.


----------



## Mark (Apr 10, 2009)

F5 said:


> It's definitely one of those comedy central series that makes you laugh...but you feel slightly guilty for thinking it's funny.





It can't be as bad as Drawn Together in that department, can it? 



Okay.  I think I see what everyone means.  I will try to give it a go.When I am later described as having come to the show kicking and screaming, please remember I was fully clothed open minded.


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 11, 2009)

My wife and I watched it last night. We found several scenes to be pretty funny but others were pretty dumb. Overall, I would say we will watch the next episode. Hopefully the series won't get too dumb.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Apr 11, 2009)

I found it quite funny. It also reminded me a little bit of Austin Powers in the type of humor.


----------



## Shroomy (Apr 11, 2009)

A lot of reviews described the show as something akin to a Mel Brooks movie, so there's a lot of stuff that just falls flat and a lot of stuff that will make you fall out of your seat laughing.  I pretty much agree with that assessment, and there were plenty of jokes that hit their target, making the show worthwhile ("It will take more than one arrow to kill General Arkadius!).  Plus, that woman who plays Anika is super hawt...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 12, 2009)

I found it OK at best.

I wouldn't go as far as comparing it to _Black Adder_, Mel Brooks or Monty Python, but I would say its kind of like a more risque, almost "South Park"-ed version of _Princess Bride_.

My main issue is that too much of the stuff was just retreads of things I've seen before (often better), and some of the actors seemed over or under utilized.

I had seen the guy who played the wizard do stand-up- he's really funny in that mode- but he seemed wasted in his recurring joke.

The General Arkadius' death joke has been done before- at the very least, it was done in _Jason X_ ("It'll take more than that to kill an old sergeant! *stabitty-stab* gasp...that ought to do it.") and I'm sure its been done elsewhere as well.

And I'm sure there will be some pagans who don't care for the way whatshername was depicted.

I will confess, though, that I loved the line about Krod's dad inscribing "gibberish" on the sword...

So I'll give it at least one more look-see.


----------



## Krug (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah as others have said, hit and miss, but at least kept me interested enough to check the next ep. With 20 or so minutes the storytelling could be improved with more tightening.


----------



## Remus Lupin (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't mind the fact that some of the jokes are from other sources, or are so widespread that they can't be traced to any particular source. After all, how many times has Mel Brookes ripped off old Vaudeville routines? I can't even count the number of times he's use the "walk this way" joke, or some variation on it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 13, 2009)

An excellent point about Mel, but with him, it always feels genuine- after all, he grew up in and around Vaudeville, so its natural for his humor to exploit the Vaudevillian style.

In contrast, _Krod _just seemed telegraphed or forced at times.

Still, I'm going to give it at least one more episode to prove itself- I can't do any less, having given _The Mighty Boosh_ 2 episodes...


----------



## Felon (Apr 13, 2009)

Hmm. A show that's a parody of a genre that isn't well-represented in contemporary mainstream media to begin with. What, are they trying to lampoon Ator?


----------



## Volaran (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't think anyone has mentioned this yet.  This seems to be a british production that Comedy Central contributed funding to.  As such, the series only has six episodes.  Not much time to "give it a chance" if you don't like it right off the hop.  Hopefully it will prove amusing though, as I like a number of the actors involved.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Apr 14, 2009)

I thought the bad guy was classic.  Stabbing the wrong guy, the codpiece, the "thrashing of Mandoon", etc.

Corny as hell, but funny, nonetheless.


----------



## Jack7 (Apr 14, 2009)

I thought it was kinda funny.

I don't watch a lot of TV so I didn't know anyone in it but the black guy, and I don't know his name, but the guy playing Krod kinda reminded me of Ben Stiller.

Sorry to hear it's only got six episodes.

Danny mentioned the _Mighty Boosh_. I saw that the other night by accident after suffering from insomnia. Very odd show. I'm not much for skinny, long-haired, Brit hippy guys with bad horse teeth dressed in knee high white platform boots, but I gotta admit that show made me laugh a couple of times too.

_Great job!_

Still, I thought Krod was funnier, because that Swami in the Boosh gives me the creeps.

But I don't see no resemblance to _Monty Python_ in either.


----------



## Remus Lupin (Apr 17, 2009)

I caught it again last night. It was pretty much more of the same, but this way I don't wind up having to watch "Countdown" for the second time on Thursday nights.


----------



## Mark (Apr 17, 2009)

_But you've only been a prisoner for two weeks.

And this is a co-ed prison._


Well, I have watched a couple of episodes and it has its moments.  The idea in an upcoming episode for a "Biclops" has me chuckling.


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 19, 2009)

Mark said:


> _But you've only been a prisoner for two weeks.
> 
> And this is a co-ed prison._
> 
> ...



Yeah... after that prison joke, I'm not enthusiastic about what kind of joke they pull off with something called a "biclops".


----------



## Mark (Apr 19, 2009)

The portions of the show that focus on absurd humor are the parts I appreciate most.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 20, 2009)

Here's hoping the blurb about "battling a one-eyed monster" isn't the best thing about the episode...


----------



## Jack7 (Apr 24, 2009)

"Is it just me or is that a lotta lube for one weekend?" (That's an old inside joke by the way.)

I gotta say this though. That Brit Bi-clops made me laugh.


----------



## Remus Lupin (Apr 24, 2009)

I missed a few minutes. How'd Dongalar end up with that diamond at the end?


----------



## Wycen (Apr 24, 2009)

Remus Lupin said:


> I missed a few minutes. How'd Dongalar end up with that diamond at the end?




Answering that would be a spoiler.

This episode was the best I'd say, I laughed out loud twice.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yea, I had some laugh out loud moments too. 

It's pretty risque, moreso than I thought it would be.  I loved the BiClops.  Ha!


----------



## Jack7 (Apr 25, 2009)

> How'd Dongalar end up with that diamond at the end?




The Biclops sexed up a piece of coal RL and then gave it to Dongalar to sit on til it hatched. As it was growing into a thirty weight Dongalar and his main man adopted it off the books so it would look legal, and then taught it to focus hard on how it could grow up to mate with a meteorite and eventually destroy the world.

I'm just kidding of course. It's really just a misunderstood carboknight from the wrong side of the spice mines. If it had its druthers it would rather be the opening act for Beyonce, but unfortunately being raised under the influence of the Biclops it grew up hating itself and the rest is history.

Nah, that's not it either. I suspect Barnabas has a man on the inside who he has already lubricated with offers of pig-rinds and weekends with long necked ice teas and all the gourd refills he can stand. Just to lower his resistance.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 25, 2009)

This show is hanging by a thread for me...I'm just not laughing that hard or that much.  Too much retreaded humor, too much going for the easy stuff.

For one thing, this show plays around with more gay stereotypes than any show I've seen since Will & Grace.  Do we really need that?

About the only laugh for me this episode was the "chocolate starfish" sequence at the beginning.


----------



## Fast Learner (May 3, 2009)

I'm enjoying the complete idiocy of the whole thing. Making Krod actually pretty smart was a nice twist on the standard barbarian theme, and the junior high schooler still inside me enjoys the sex humor. Plus, the post-pubescent heterosexual male in me says man is that India de Beaufort stunning or what?


----------



## BrooklynKnight (May 3, 2009)

I'm a bit annoyed that the show is only 6 episodes long. What the hell is that? The season finale is coming already. For a half hour show Comedy Central could have at least given it a 13-20 episode commitment. Or for something as short as 6 episodes they could have gone with a movie.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (May 3, 2009)

The 1st series is only 6 episodes because it is co-produced by BBC2 and 6 episode series are not unusual for British programs. Comedy Central probably figured they would go with the shorter series just incase, then if it does well they can always fork over more money for a 12-13 episode second series.


----------



## Remus Lupin (May 3, 2009)

Yeah, the sex humor is getting kind of old. The whole "food=sex" bit wasn't particularly inspired, though it was explicit.

I'm ready for them to try something else, not just lean on dirty jokes every episode.


----------



## catsclaw227 (May 3, 2009)

I am enjoying it enough to follow it if they continue onto a second season, though preferrably one with more that 6 episodes.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (May 3, 2009)

Brown Jenkin said:


> The 1st series is only 6 episodes because it is co-produced by BBC2 and 6 episode series are not unusual for British programs. Comedy Central probably figured they would go with the shorter series just incase, then if it does well they can always fork over more money for a 12-13 episode second series.




I know but there are plenty of BBC shows that get 12-13 episodes (Life on Mars, Ashes to Ashes, Robin Hood, Torchwood [not this season anyway]) that are hour long dramas. A 6 episode commitment on something co-produced is just week. I'm just dissapointed is all. It's over way to fast. If they were gonna go for 6 episodes they should have made them hour long.

If you ask me Comedy Central needs this show. Southpark is awesome, but it's aged, do they really have anything else? This show is hilarious. It's rough around the edges and needs some smoothing out but it can really hit a stride and has lots of potential. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Mark (May 3, 2009)

Brown Jenkin said:


> The 1st series is only 6 episodes because it is co-produced by BBC2 and 6 episode series are not unusual for British programs. Comedy Central probably figured they would go with the shorter series just incase, then if it does well they can always fork over more money for a 12-13 episode second series.





I enjoyed the first five, for the most part, and look forward to the finale.  I think they might do well with a comedy that relies so heavily on a limited bag of tricks to keep it on the short series format.  If it turns out they made good revenues on this one, make six more.  I also like the immediacy an arc takes on in the shorter season.


----------



## Fast Learner (May 3, 2009)

Personally I _love_ six-episode serieses, the way the BBC tends to do it. You know that (a) if the show isn't a hit, you'll at least get resolution, and (b) if the show is a hit, there will be another series, maybe several. That (a) thing is really big for me.


----------

